# QLD Moreton Island May 2010 (high photo cont.)



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi all
Just a short report of my weekend away on Moreton Island. Headed over on the mycat barge on Friday afternoon for a few nights. Decided to head south of the Wrecks (drop off zone) for a change as in past years I've stayed around the North west side, near Bulwer. There was a stiff southerly blowing when we landed at 3pm so I didnt get far (about 5kms) before I decided I'd better find a camp. There few and far between on the southern end and after I set up camp on a reasonable spot, I realized I was only a few inches higher than the previous nights high tide  (luckily the rest of the tides were slightly lower and no tsunamis came through  ). The following day was still a bit windy in the morning so I didnt go too far. The afternoon was better. Sunday was a better day so I went for a paddle down to the little sand hills (about 10kms south of camp) and back. Did a bit of fishing, not much catching apart from bloody Grinners and a big puffer fish. There was no surface action and not much structure down the southern end. I mainly chased Flat heads for a feed, but couldnt catch any. Lucky I had plenty of baked beans. Headed back to catch the afternoon barge on Monday, which being a public holiday was packed out (May day hol in QLD). They managed to squeeze the Mermaid in on the side. After i got back to the terminal and loaded the kayak on my truck I realised everybody had gone and they had shut the gate and I was locked in :shock: after running around trying to find someone to let me out, I discovered that the ticket booth was open and eventually found the button to open the electric gate.....phew! So much for secure parking :roll:.
Anyway I had a nice relaxing few days (except for paddling 55kms in total). Cant wait to get back again.

camp awty


































The Big Sand Hills

















The Little Sand Hills









The very little sand hills









The sun set from one of the Tangalooma Points sand hill

















the sand hills near The Wrecks









The trip home


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Beautiful pictures and locations, Paul.
With scenery like that, fish are just a bonus.

Paul


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Lovely place and lovely photos. I've often thought of doing that, glad to see you made a good weekend of it. I find the wrecks area to be very hit and miss with the fish, I've seen surface activity there plenty of times, but sometimes it's just dead. The increased boat traffic of a long weekend might have been a part cause??? Cheers for sharing.
Joel


----------



## fishinnut (Oct 4, 2009)

Awesome. Sounds like you where lucky to have a dry nights sleep :lol: I am actually heading over to Tangalooma tomorrow morning with a mate of mine who scored near free accomadation at the resort until sunday morning  I will be taking the hobie and launching in front of the resort and probably head to the wrecks (current pending) and out into the open and probably north a bit and hopefully if the surf looks good I'll try a surf launch but probably not :?


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Fantastic. Just nothing like it here in Sydney. Brisbane you just doesnt know how lucky you are.

Nice arty pics too - l;oved the "little sand hills"!


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

Sure is a great area Paul - 
Thanks for the report!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Paul some great pics mate and enjoyable, but shame the fishing had not been kinder .... made my wife drool as she looked at them reminding her of a weeks holiday at the old Combie Trader units at Bulwer a couple of years ago.


----------



## mentally-unsound (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice pictures mate, shame about the fish, would of thouhgt a flathead or 2 would be on the cards too.
right, right down the bottom end, isn't there oyster leases there? could of been a safe bet for a fish or 2

dave


----------



## Ramos23 (Jul 8, 2008)

Awesome pictures!

Best regards


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

paul, great pics, luv that fire, bear grylls would be proud.
apart from shark spit , its a bit of a long featureless beach going south but beautiful water and scenery.
i'll have to look up where the green zone starts as i think that blue hole area may now be green.

i just added a little pic of the middle of the island. the sand is so white, with a full moon, its almost like day out there.

congrats on your trip. were there many mozzies?


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone.

That was my 4th trip across just with a kayak. Easy enough to do. Will do it again when I get a chance.

Grin it was a full moon and was pretty bright. The first time I went to Moreton, when I was about 18, I took over a trail bike and the night we landed was a full moon and we road all night (back then you could ride where you want and didnt have to worry too much about police or rangers)......it was magic, one of the tresured highlights of my life  .
The mozzies and sand flies werent too bad, aeroguard kept them away.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

StevenM said:


> Paul
> 
> nice shots mate
> 
> what do they charge you as a walk on with kayak return?


Steven it costs $50 for the kayak and $50 per person return and $10 a night to leave you car at the terminal http://www.moretonventure.com/page/Fare ... index.html

Its about $5 a night to camp there http://www.derm.qld.gov.au/parks/moreto ... mping.html

The Wrecks camp ground is a 100mtrs from the drop off zone, so its easy to do a walk on walk off if your happy to camp there.

There's also a ferry service that leaves from Scarborough that drops you off at Bulwer, but its about 800mtrs to the camp ground from there.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Looks like a nice weekend - Will have to do it myself one day.


----------



## gummyshark (Jan 12, 2010)

thanks for sharing Paul, looking at your pictures makes u feel like your there 8) 
what a beatiful place, sorry about the lack of fish u wouln't believe it
glad u had fun anyway. ohh the good old days they sure were fun for me too :lol: 
cheers gummyshark/ norm ;-)


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Great shots and report, some mighty nice country/coast line. Curious what the ferry cost was $$ I wanted to put the AI on the Queenscliffe to Sorrento ferry last year and they were going to charge me the same as a car $44.00, thought that was a bit rich :? or am I just a tight arse?


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Actually took the car on the ferry today, had to wait an hour as I just missed the one leaving. While killing time I questioned the staff at the ticket office, there answer was completely different to the one I got over the phone, possibly didn't explain myself properly (again :lol: ). It turns out, if I walk onto the ferry with a kayak it is classed as carry on luggage and is free where as if I were to bring a pushbike, it would be classed as a mode of road transport and would be charged extra.
Still interested if you had to pay to take it on the ferry Paul.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Eddie they charge $50 per person return, carring on 2 items of baggage. (Kayaks are not classed as baggage) and another $50 for the kayak. There are no sealed roads so its no point in taking a push bike or a non 4x4 for that mater. Its nearly a 2 hour trip one way. The ferry I caught over is a big car barge, not sure how many cars, but would be able to hold around 50. There is a couple of ferries that do people runs,but only one will take a kayak and then you need to take it down a very skinny gang plank when you get there, not so easy with a fully loaded sea kayak. They charge the same.

BTW there is some resonable good diving spots on the north west side of the island and some very good reefs just north of the northern tip of the island, just got to be carefull of the currents and its exposed to the weather a lot more. http://www.nautilusscuba.com.au/sites.html

http://www.underwater.com.au/gallery.ph ... &order_by=


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

